# Building a computer, need a little help



## pt (May 5, 2006)

Hi, my bro is building a computer for a friend of his and e asked me to see parts, here is the list: 

INTEL PENTIUM 4 631 SOCKET 775 CEDAR MILL
Asrock 775Twins-HDTV ULi 1573
NEC 4550 PRETO DVD±RW 16x DUAL LAYER
SAPPHIRE X1600PRO 256MB PCIe
Maxtor 160GB Sata
The case his friend has already bought and also the power suplly, and btw is the intel cooler any good?

Post your opinion pls


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

Looks like a good budget rig.  Intel's stock coolers are decent, better than AMDs stock if you ask me.


----------



## gR3iF (May 5, 2006)

why use intel?^^
take amd 939 should be better or go with the d805


----------



## pt (May 6, 2006)

is a d805 is better than a 631? and i would go amd if there was am2 in Portugal, i think with a 631 he could easily buy later a better cpu. What about the board, i see the same one from asus for about more 30 euro cents, and without ddr2, worth it?


----------



## pt (May 6, 2006)

is there any review of the 2?


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 7, 2006)

yes well the 641 and the 805d in a multithreade aplication
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2747&p=3
in single threaded areas the 631 will dominate the 805d.


----------



## pt (May 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me the normal price of a presler 940?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2006)

'bout 250...


----------



## gR3iF (May 9, 2006)

you have to oc the d805 otherwise its crap but you can get 3,0 gig on stock cooling


----------

